# Silenzio vs Specialita



## Stan Stalinson (Jul 1, 2020)

I am looking to buy either the Eureka Mignon Silenzio or the Eureka Mignon Specialita as my first grinder to go with a Gaggia Classic. I will be using the grinder for single dosing only. Buying them new means that the Specialita costs around £50 more. I was wondering if there is a big enough difference in the quality of the shot to justify spending £50 extra.

I should add that I am considering buying one second hand but so far I haven't found any at a reasonable price.


----------



## bargi (May 7, 2020)

It's only £50 more...
And if you don't buy the Specialita you'll be tormented with every shot of the Silenzio wondering if those 5mm burrs would ekk out the extra bit of flavour 

I fell for it. Single dosed ever since buying and not used the timer yet 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Stan Stalinson said:


> I am looking to buy either the Eureka Mignon Silenzio or the Eureka Mignon Specialita as my first grinder to go with a Gaggia Classic. I will be using the grinder for single dosing only. Buying them new means that the Specialita costs around £50 more. I was wondering if there is a big enough difference in the quality of the shot to justify spending £50 extra.
> 
> I should add that I am considering buying one second hand but so far I haven't found any at a reasonable price.


 I bought the Specialita due too the burr size think it was the correct decision. Guess buying used you need remember if you want the bigger burrs the owner did pay more so it's going to cost a bit more at resale


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a specialtia (55mm)and a manuale (50mm). The specialita grind is faster, less clumps plus you have the timer. I started off only single dosing but I've been using the doser for the last month and for me it's been a game changer in ease of use. For the extra £50 you might as well in my opinion plus it will always be worth £50 more when you go to sell it on over the silzenzo and just because you want to single dose now doesn't mean you will always want to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meteliov (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm also considering getting a new Specialita as my first grinder. I'm only starting off in my espresso journey so was wondering if it makes that much difference in flavour between silenzo and specialita or is it just the convenience of timer features that makes the difference?


----------



## trb08150 (Apr 22, 2020)

Received a Specialita at the weekend and would recommend it to anyone. Fantastic grinder at a great price, no complaints


----------



## Colsea82 (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for the post and recommendation. I'm gonna order a Specialita today.


----------

